
Stimulus Checks To Have Trump's Name printed on Them - downshun
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/coming-to-your-1200-relief-check-donald-j-trumps-name/2020/04/14/071016c2-7e82-11ea-8013-1b6da0e4a2b7_story.html
======
A4ET8a8uTh0
Whatever you say about him, he sees it as part of his personal branding. And
he loves putting his name everywhere he can ( especially if it can be
associated with something perceived as a positive ).

edit: I genuinely do not get down votes here. Everything I put is factual.
Trump Towers. Trump Organization. Trump University.

